# Westkanada - Tipps gesucht



## havelhai (22. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

im September 2011 werde ich eine dreiwöchige Wohnmobilreise (meine Erste überhaupt) durch WK (Beginn Vancouver, dann in Richtung V-Island, Jasper, Banff) unternehmen und bitte daher um einige Angeltipps, da ich vorhabe, eine Spinnrute mitzunehmen. 

Wie sieht es vor allem mit Angellizenzen aus und was wäre noch zu beachten? Ich bin auch über allgemeine Reisetipps (z.B. wo sind gute Plätze zum Übernachten) dankbar.


Vielen Dank voraus!


----------



## kopyto55 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Westkanada - Tipps gesucht*

*Hi ich habe Dir hier mal einen Bericht eingestellt, den ich mal gemacht habe, dürfte evtl nützlich sein

Gruss 

West-Kanada 21. Mai - 26. Juni 2009* 

Ich war rund 5 Wochen im Westen  Kanadas unterwegs, davon rund 4 Wochen mit einem Camper. Es war super  toll, die Landschaft ist einfach unglaublich. Da meine Freundin dabei  war und ich auch noch nach Norwegen zum Fischen fahre, war es natürlich  kein Angeltrip und ich musste meinen Angeleifer beziehungskompatibel  gestalten, aber natürlich waren die Angeln dabei, so wie in jedem Urlaub  wo es Wasser hat J. 

Ich habe dann auch immer mal wieder  ein wenig hier und dort geangelt. Doch einfach so nach Kanada fahren und dann mal Ruckzuck dicke  Lachse und Heilbutts und so angeln ist nicht drin. Zum einen ist alles  ziemlich genau reglementiert, zum anderen braucht man oft ein Boot  und/oder einen Guide der einen hilft. Und so was ist ziemlich teuer,  eine Ausfahrt zum Lachsfischen mit kleinem Boot kostet pro Nase 110 $,  Mindestdauer 5 Stunden und schon ist man bei 550 $, das war mir einfach  zu teuer. Man ist dafür nur zu zweit in einem Boot und bekommt eine sehr  individuellen Service. Ich habe dann einfach viel vom Ufer geangelt.  Das Problem war auch, dass wir etwas zu früh da waren, da mir von den  Einheimischen gesagt worden war, dass die Lachse erst so ca ab 20ten  Juni kommen würden. Dann waren wir aber schon am Ende unserer Reise beim  Städtetrip in Toronto. Die Saison hatte denn auch erst begonnen als wir  in Vancouver Island angekommen sind, es gab dann auch noch nicht  wirklich viele Touren im Angebot. Der Grossansturm der Touris und  demnach auch das Angeltrip- Angebot sollte Juli und August erfolgen. 

So nun zu ein paar ausgewählten  Erlebnissen: 

*Lachsangeln auf Fischerkutter in  Uclulet: *
Mit einem grösseren Fischkutter gings  mit 15 kanadischen Anglern von Ucluelet auf Vancouver Island raus zum  Fischen aufs offene Meer. Der Preis war mit 100 $ für 7 Stunden auch ok,  doch leider war es die einzige Ausfahrt, die mit so einem grossen  Kutter und dementsprechend tiefem Preis angeboten wurde. Das Material  wurde gestellt und bestand aus kleinen Multirollen, 50er Monoschnur,  Pilkern von ca. 180 Gramm und langen Pilkruten mit entsprechendem  Wurfgewicht. Gemäss Auskunft sollte auf Lachs, Bottomfisch und auch  Heilbutt geangelt werden, schliesslich wurde dann aber vor allem auf  Lachs geangelt. 
Nach einer Ausfahrt von ca. 45 min  wurde das erste Mal gestoppt und geangelt. Da in Tiefen von 35-55 m  geangelt wurde, war auch die Monoschnur ganz ok. Doch dann die erste  Überraschung es sollte auf Lachse gepilkt werden und dann noch ohne  Widerhaken (Vorschrift !). Wie es so ist bei so Ausfahrten die man das  erste Mal macht, musste ich anfangs Lehrgeld zahlen und erst bei den  erfahrenen Anglern die nötige Technik abgucken. Ich wurde schon ziemlich  nervös als überall um mich rum der Ruf "Fish on" erschallte und schöne  Lachse von 3 - 10 kg - Chinook, Spring oder King genannt - also  Königslachse -  gefangen wurden, die sich offenbar das ganze Jahr über  in diesen Gewässern aufhalten. Endlich spürte auch ich Gezappel an der  Rute, doch meine norwegigsche Pilkerfahrung sagte mir, dass das kein  Lachs sein konnte. Es war dann auch ein schön gezeichneter 30 cm Dorsch,  der vorsichtig zurückgesetzt wurde. Ich sah, dass die Kanadier sehr  aggressiv pilkten, mit grossen heftigen Bewegungen, ich musste also  meine Norwegenpilktechnik überdenken, die viel sanfter war, offenbar  auch wegen der geflochtenen Schnur. Hier mit Mono und der Dehnung  mussten viel grössere Ausschläge gemacht werden. Endlich hatte ich den  Bogen raus und einen Fisch im Drill, der dann aber wieder ausschlitzte.  Nach mehreren Verlusten konnte ich dann endlich einen kleineren Lachs  fangen, die Freude und die Beruhigung, kein Schneider zu sein war gross.  Nun wollte ich einen grösseren. Und tatsächlich ich bekam einen  heftigen Biss und der Drill war hart. Als ich den Fisch endlich an der  Öberfläche hatte, entschloss er sich parallel zum Schiffsrumpf durch die  4 Schnüre meiner Mitangler zu schwimmen, worauf der Haken ausschlitzte.  Diese verdammten widerhakenlosen Pilker ! Nach einer Chimäre, Ratfisch  genannt, hatte ich wieder einen grossen Lachs im Drill. Dieser sprang an  der Oberfläche und schüttelte dabei den Kopf, was ziemlich spektakulär  aussah. Ihr könnt Euch denken was mit einem widerhakenlosen Pilker dabei  passiert ? Schon wieder war ein schöner Lachs verloren, der Skipper der  zum Keschern herbeigeeilt war, meinte nur, schade, schöner Fisch und  man müsse die Schnur immer gespannt halten. Na ja ich schaffte es dann  zum Ende doch noch einen mittleren Lachs zu landen. Damit war das Limit  voll, 2 Lachse pro Angler pro Tag. Die anderen Angler die ihr Limit voll  hatten, fischten mit riesigen Leuchttwistern auf Heilbutt, doch ohne  Erfolg. Speziell auf andere Fische wurde nicht gefischt, der Lachs war  der Hauptfisch. Alles in allem war die Ausfahrt toll, die Fische bissen  sehr gut, es war dauernd Action und dass nur ein geringer Anteil der  Fische auch gelandet werden konnte, damit konnte ich leben. Nebenbei sah  ich noch einen Buckelwahl und einen Seelöwen, das war schon  eindrücklich. Einziger Wermuttstropfen war meine Freundin, die als  Zuschauerin mitgekommen war und trotz Tabletten unter den 3-4 m hohen  Wellen zu leiden hatte und jetzt nie mehr eine solche Ausfahrt machen  wird.  


*Rockfish vom Ufer in Telegraph Cove  *
Telegraph Cove ist sehr schön, ein  Fjordgebiet wie in Norwegen, leider war es für die Killerwale noch zu  früh, da diese den Lachsen folgen, die aber erst in 2-3 Wochen in diesem  Gebiet eintreffen sollten. Na ja unser Camping war 3 Gehminuten vom  felsigen Ufer entfernt, dass an tieferes Wasser grenzte, optimale  Bedingungen für mich. Ich begann zu Blinkern und mit Gufis zu fischen,  doch nichts ging. Aus Verzweiflung montierte ich einen kleinen 30 g  Pilker und nun kamen die Bisse. Farbenprächtige Rockfische, eine Art  Riffbarsch, vergleichbar mit dem norwegischen Rotbarschen. Die  Farbpalette reicht von grau über rot zu rot-gelb. Vor allem die  Rotgelben hatten eindrückliche Rückenstacheln mit denene sie sich immer  wieder beim Drill in den grossen Kelp-pflanzen festzusetzen versuchten.  Es kam ein wahren Fangrausch, jeder Wurf war ein Fisch. Die Fische waren  30 - 50 cm gross und ziemlich dick, wie sich später herausstellte,  ergaben sie sehr grosse schöne Filets. Ich nahm die drei grössten mit,  der Rest wurde sorgfältig zurückgesetzt. Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich  ganz früh raus und wieder Rockfische ärgern, doch es ging gar nichts.  Keine Bisse nichts. Der Unterschied von Ebbe und Flut machte gut und  gern 3 Meter aus und ich musste etwa 1 Stunde warten, bis die ersten  Bisse kamen. Und dann heftiger Widerstand. Was war dass denn ? Kein  Rockfisch sondern ein herrlich gezeichneter Lingcod von ca. 60 cm. Wow  so einen wollte ich schon immer mal fangen. Sein Fleisch war herrlich  weiss ! 
Wir blieben 3 Tage in Telegraph Cove  und ich fischte immer mal wieder 2 -3 Stunden. Die Fischerei war sehr  materialintensiv. Scharfkantige Felsen, grosse Tangfelder und teilweise  eine starke Strömung verbunden mit meiner leichten Ausrüstung,  Pollackspinnrute mit 45 g Wurfgewicht und 30er Monoschnur machten das  angeln nicht ganz einfach. Dazu kam, dass die Fische am Grund standen  und ohne gelegentliche Hänger auch keine Biss zu verzeichnen waren, wenn  man zu flach fischte. Das Material in meiner kleinen Urlaubsfischkiste  ging zu Neige, ich hatte alle 3 kleinen Pilker, sowie die 2 schweren  Gufi-Jigköpfe abgerissen. Mit den leichteren Jigköpfen ging nichts, ich  erreichte die fängige Tiefe nicht. Ich versuchte es mit Grundmontage und  Fischfetzen aus gefangen Rockfisch-Bauchlappen doch darauf erfolgte  nicht ein einziger Biss. Bloss als ich eine grosse Garnelle bei Ebbe aus  dem Tang fischen konnte und diese anköderte erfolgte sofort der Biss.  Ich musste improvisieren und beschwerte die Jigköpfe mit zusätzlichen  grossen Bleischroten auf der Hauptschnur und schon fing ich wieder. Da  drille ich einen kleineren Rockfisch nach oben als ich plötzlich einen  mindestens 1 m grossen Schatten sehe, der meinen Fisch neugierig  verfolgt und beäugt. Es war ein grosser Lingcod ! Doch leider brachten  die folgenden Würfe den erhofften Biss nicht, aber mein Material wäre  für so einen Fisch wahrscheinlich sowieso zu schwach gewesen.  
Nach 3 Tagen mussten wir weiter,  irgendwie fand ichs schade da die Fischerei toll war, auf der anderen  Seite war ich auch froh, da mir schlichtweg das Material ausging. Meine  Pollack-Norwegen-Gummifischrute war zerbrochen, ich hatte kaum noch  Hauptschnur und auch die fängigen Köder waren alle. In der Folge habe  ich mir dann eine ziemlich sensible Ugly Stik Lite -Spinnrute gekauft,  mit der ich nun in Norge mit Gufis auf Pollacks gehen will. 

*Döbelangeln am Spoutlake *
In diesem See sollte es eine Art  kanadische Weissfisch geben, ein Kreuzung zwischen Döbel und Barbe und  im tieferen Teil des Sees auch Regenbogenforellen. Ich fischte vom Ufer  im flachen Teil mit Miniwobbler und kleinsten Twistern an 0,20er Schnur  und der neuen, sehr sensiblen Rute. Die kanadischen Döbel bissen wie  wild und zeigten sich auch erstaunlich kampfstark. Ich fing ca. 50 Stück  und setzte alle wieder zurück. Beim Forellenangeln waren sie aber eine  Plage, da sie sich auch auf die für Forellen gedachten Blinker stürzten  und bissen sogar auf 20 Gramm Tobyblinker. 

*Fishingpier Campbell River  *
Da sonst das Wasser überall ziemlich  flach war, bot einzig die Fishingpier die Möglichkeiten vernünftig zu  angeln. Ich fischte mit einfacher Grundmontage und Fischfetzen und fing  zwei Flundern und einen riesigen Seestern von etwa 2 kg, der nicht etwa  von aussen gehakt war, sondern den Fischfetzen voll "geschluckt" hatte.  Ausserdem konnte ich einen Seelöwen beobachten, der um die Fishingpier  poller herumschwamm, das war schon toll. Ein Einheimischer erklärte mir,  dass in 2-3 Woche Pink-Lachse kommen würden und dass dann alles voll  Fischer sein würde. Schade war ich zu früh da, aber Platte angeln war ja  auch ganz lustig. 


*Regenbogenforellen im Clearwater  Lake*
Mitten im Niemandsland wird eine sehr  schöne Lodge von einem Deutschen Ehepaar geführt. Wir stellten als die  einzigen Gäste unseren Camper direkt 10 m vom Ufer ab und ich konnte  sofort die Angel auswerfen. Die Forellen zeigten sich sehr beissfreudig,  jedoch verlor ich sehr viele im Drill. Irgendwie schienen sie den Köder  mehr zu attaquieren als ihn wirklich fressen zu wollen. Ein  Mini-Firetiger Wobbler brachte dann schliesslich den Erfolg und ich  landete nach vielen Fehlbissen eine ganz braune Regenbogenforelle, die  ich auf Sicht angeworfen hatte ! 

So das waren die wichtigsten  Ereignisse, ich habe auch sonst noch oft geangelt und weitere Fische  gefangen und eine grosse Steelhead nach längeren Drill verloren. Wasser  hat es wirklich sehr viel in Kanada, es  ist aber nicht immer so einfach alles zu beangeln. Oftmals war das  Wasser vom Ufer zu flach und ein Boot stand mir nicht zur Verfügung. In  den Rockies waren dann die Flüsse sehr schnellfliessend und grün von  Gletscherwasser, wie fängt man da die Fische ??? 

Ich kann aber nur jedem Norwegenfan  empfehlen einmal eine Motorhomefahrt durch Kanada  zu machen, das Land ist einfach wunderbar. 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## havelhai (23. April 2010)

*AW: Westkanada - Tipps gesucht*

Hallo Kopyto,

vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, der viele gute Tipps enthält. Jetzt muss ich mein er Frau nur noch beibringen, dass einige Kilo Gepäck für das Angelzeugs draufgehen werden 


Gruß aus Brandenburg


----------



## kopyto55 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Westkanada - Tipps gesucht*

gern geschehen. 
aber nimm nicht zuviel, du kannst auch sehr gut und ziemlich günstig Angelgeräte vor Ort kaufen. Walmaart, Canadian Tyre etc. haben alle auch Angelgeräte ! Das Problem: sie haben praktisch nur Steckruten... 

Gruss


----------



## havelhai (23. April 2010)

*AW: Westkanada - Tipps gesucht*

wenn ein Angler sagt, er nimmt nur eine kleine Grundausstattung mit...  Es soll ja kein Angelurlaub werden, hier hat eher die Fotoausrüstung Priorität!


----------



## kopyto55 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Westkanada - Tipps gesucht*

das kann ich dir auch empfehlen, wir hatten leider nur eine kamera mit schwachem zoom dabei... 
wenn du von Banff nach Jasper fährst, benütze unbedingt die alte Strasse und nicht die neue, da kannst du viele Wildbeobachtungen machen und immer schön auf autos/camper am strassenrand schauen, oftmals sind das touris die irgendein vieh entdeckt haben...


----------

